# Best way to recover body between EC and ET? Things to eat/drink or not?



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Had EC today and haven't had too much pain and seem to be recovering nicely, much less pain than previous ECs, sitting to eat tea tonight was too much though and had to lay down again.


My acupuncturist (first ever tx with acupuncture) says really important to lay horizontally to let our body balance and get ready for ET and today that is pretty much all I have done.  Just wondering is a hot water bottle OK? Is warmth good, know embies dont like to be too hot but this stage is warmth good or not good? I thought from previous txs baths were out due to risk of infections and swimming? 


Is protein still as important at this point? Still keeping on all supplements. Anything else that is good/not good? 


Thanks
Xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi, i just wanted to offer my advice and that is it just to carry on as normal, if its going to work it will work. I just carried on with vitamins that was it and now im 33 week gone! 
All you need is a sticky bean nothing else will matter.
Good luck hope it all works out x


----------



## mary92669 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm surprised and confused by the advice--I thought you were supposed to really take it super easy after ECs and ETs??


----------



## ughhhh (May 12, 2012)

Would like to see replies.... My ec on Monday!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Every clinic will tell you different stuff, mine told me to carry on as normal, ovbiously with out alcohol or doing anything silly but as for day to day life, go to work, have sex, go shopping, doing normal things will not make a difference other wise how wud everybody get pregnant anyway? Sitting on the settee until your test day isnt good for anybody and will drive you insane.
Good luck girls


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I am now in the lovely 2ww! Between EC and ET I did rest as was quite sore, my acupuncturist said horizontal rest is good to get your body ready for those embies, it also takes a while for the sedation to leave your system. I took it pretty easy. Embies went in as 5 day blasts   and still in some pain from EC and side effects of drugs ( constipation, bloating ( I am huge!).


I take 2ww off as being a teacher things are quite unpredictable and you are on your feet all day. Yesterday walking hurt so couldn't have worked. Luckily it's Easter hols but will take next week off, I have t give it every chance and can't afford to regret anything.


I keep my protein high, don't do alcohol or caffeine anyway, drink lots and try and get my 5 a day. I do fairly normal stuff but don't life heavy stuff including the Hoover    and won't lift my little boy, which is very hard, but he is really good about it. I rest if tired. 


I think it is important that you try and recover your body as best you can between EC and ET and don't do anything you might regret 


Lets sprinkle lots of    xxx


----------



## mamali (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello ladies, I had ET too today. My clinic told me no stressing, climbing stairs, swimming, and a whole lot of other things. When I told her I work in a bank she gave me an excuse duty to take to my boss to let me have 2 weeks bed rest. I just hope the time flies by. BTW my info/history for TTC is on my signature.   to everyone.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

you should take it easy after e/c but that is mainly because of the sedative working it's way out of your system. So you might feel ok one minute and then really drained the next. After e/t it should be ok to carry on as normal providing you aren't working some really dangerous job or something. But most people want to take it easy because it helps them feel they did everything they could. Anyway after all the drugs and stress it's kinda nice to just chill for a bit. Before the knicker-watch panic sets in.


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Also, with some of the sedatives used you can't drive for 48 hours after. 

Good luck for your ec!


----------



## mary92669 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm sorry, I can't even imagine having sex between EC and ET, much less after ET!  Ew!  

Tiny21 do you have results yet?!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

No.!!!! Because I have ended up on pregnyl as luteal support in addition to patches and utrogestan any test will be positive, it is so late now and OTD was yesterday but had  to have bloods and bloods again Monday, then the clinic can compare them to tell me, nightmare, there's no other way of knowing, it's kind of nice as we don't know but I need to know and these extra days are feeling unreal, almost like I do know but clearly don't!   No pee sticks for me this time, Monday afternoon I have to call to find out, just    its good news.


----------



## Vickibrighton (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for this thread ladies, had my Ec today & clinic weren't especially helpful about what to do, what not to do! Wishing you all the best of luck in your journeys, I'm super excited they got 13 eggs (consultant thought 5-8 was probable), but the wait till tomorrow to hear if any fertilise feels an eternity! Currently stewing over what I can do to improve any outcome, so relieved this place exists to be able to read others advice and experiences!


----------

